# Heroin usage



## Michael. (Oct 15, 2014)

.

Our latest arrival            

Poster should be displayed in all our schools



.​


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you think posting this flyer on school walls would change kid's attitudes towards using?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe not...I did speak to one heroin addict and he said the first time you take it, it is such a high, that you spend the rest of your life trying to replicate it, but you never do..it takes you to hell!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's like the Smoking ads on tv.......most smokers don't even pay attention to them!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

They are both addictions...at my local chemist I see young men and women called behind a curtain to take their methadone..sometimes accompanied by children..


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you know that nicotine is more addictive than Heroin?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

I can believe that..I have been fighting with nicotine for most of my life...I gave up for 6 years..had one cigarette and by the end of the evening I was smoking as if I'd never given up...

They tasted vile..but I couldn't stop..

I have stopped now...but if I am talking to someone who is smoking..I inhale the fumes with the greatest of pleasure..


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

I doubt the adds will deter all kids, but it will reach a few here and there I'm sure.  For the most part it worked for me when I was a kid, I have such a distaste for the culture instilled in me from the early literature I was exposed to, not to say, I never lit up and or never smoked cigs, I did but I think those anti-drug themes had a lasting impact on myself and other kids like me.  Again, it won't have an impact on all, but even a few is a plus.

What's also frightening on top of being sad and heart breaking is you have medical professional who are addicted to some of these drugs including heroin.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...addicted-drugs-health-care-diversion/7588401/

http://www.express.co.uk/expressyourself/193268/A-drug-addict-doctor-speaks-out


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I can believe that..I have been fighting with nicotine for most of my life...I gave up for 6 years..had one cigarette and by the end of the evening I was smoking as if I'd never given up...
> 
> They tasted vile..but I couldn't stop..
> 
> I have stopped now...but if I am talking to someone who is smoking..I inhale the fumes with the greatest of pleasure..




I stopped smoking several times, now stopped for 4 years, but, there are times I still feel the pull.  I have dreams I've fallen off the wagon.  It would be so easy to go back, but, I then see the ads and plus get a whiff of smoke and other smokers and just think on how stupid it would be and the sensation passes.  For me, I'm sure it's just more of an emotional attachment, thought they did do something over the years to make it more addictive, because in past years, my body didn't have the craving as much, just the mind.  I never smoked more than five a day till I had taken it back up that last time and then it was half a pack a day.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2014)

I  haven't smoked in 20+ years... but there are times I have been at a stop light with a smoker in the car next to me, and I find myself trying to smell the smoke.. Taking big sniffs..  Sad.    Yes.. it's very additive and it only takes one puff to start again.


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

"What's also frightening on top of being sad and heart breaking is you have medical professional who are addicted to some of these drugs including heroin."

And lawyers, judges, plumbers, housewives, etc. Drug addiction does not discriminate. Have you ever seen the commercial with Pax Prentis selling his program at Passages Malibu and he says, "Ten years ago, I was a drug addict and today I'm not?" That's a lie. Once you are an addict you are an addict for life. Just like being an alcoholic. If you become an alcoholic and go get detoxed and then go to rehab, great. You are no longer drunk, but you are still an alcoholic. 

I counsel on drug addiction. I have a program that I do at schools, prisons, rehabs and churches. I do one on one and group all for no charge. There are many and I mean many rehab centers in this country. For some institutions it is big money. Like anything else in life, there are good rehab facilities and bad rehab facilities. Some use the 12 step program and some have their own program. All that I tell the people that I counsel when they ask me which I recommend is to be careful of the ones that guarantee that they will get you clean and keep you clean. Almost all will get you clean and that's not where the work lies. It's keeping the addict clean that becomes the problem. 

AprilT, I see you live in Florida, which is one of the worse states for having the number of addicts. Nevada, California and a few others are not far behind. Even though nicotine is the U.S.'s most addictive drug, once a person beats it, they probably will not go back, although, I do know some people are off for an extended period of time and then start smoking again. Other than cravings, there is hardly any other side-effect to the withdrawals with nicotine. Withdrawals from hard opioid narcotics are far more extreme and the addict learns what Hell is all about. Most addicts will fail in their first attempt to quit. Withdrawals is the number one reason why addicts do not quit. 

Sorry for the long response, but maybe you can tell that this issue is something that I consider worthy of to be keep hammering on. I hate seeing anyone ruin their life through drug abuse. Seeing young people doing drugs breaks my heart.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, Oldman, I understand and am aware of the widespread usage among people of various professions, I've worked within the system a time or two and have had personal dealings.  You are 100% right, once an addict former is only as in former user.  Addictions are that way, no matter the substance, you slip up, you're right back at it again.  Vicious cycle. Also, I've lost a family member who left substance abuse behind, whom died years later from residual effects.

And for sure is one of the worse places right up there with NY, actually, places in NY, I didn't see it as bad as I've seen the meth heads on the street day to day here.  It's a very sad site to see.  The pill mills are atrocious though they've fought big time to get better regulation over them something our Gov wasn't a big help with early on he actually fought against it till pushed up against a wall by his party members on the matter.  Unfortunately, I still see too many addicted and as , mentioned heroin use is on the rise.

These problems grew out of the same thinking causing other issues to grow, not in my back yard, turning a blind eye.  Making money for a chosen few who couldn't care less about the consequences and also not expecting it may come back to bight them in the butt.  There are a lot of people getting and staying wealthy off this nonsense as with most drugs legal or not, harmful via script or not.


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Florida has a state database at their pharmacies now. Hypothetically, if I would get a script from a doctor on the first of the month for 90 tablets of hydrocodone and the instructions would be to take one tablet every eight hours, the script should last me 30 days. If I should run out because of taking too many and would want more and go to a different doctor or hospital, even though I got another script, the pharmacy would not be allowed to fill it, unless the original doctor would write another script. The idea of this is to prevent the patient (or maybe addict) from doctor or hospital shopping. 

What this has done is to force the addict to now purchase off the street making this practice very risky because no one knows what they are buying. They hope they're getting what they're paying for, but unless they are a chemist, how would they know? I have a vacation home in Clearwater, just north of you. I gave a talk at a rehab in Tampa at Town and Country Hospital. After the meeting, I had a young lady come up to me and said she had bought 50 Norcos, (you know what they are), off the street for $150.00. She said they didn't quite look like the same thing she had been buying, so she asked a friend what he thought. He told her that they were 'probably' OK and so she took two. An hour later she said she was being rushed to the hospital because she quit breathing. She wisely turned the remainder of the pills over to the police and came to T&C for detox and rehab. In my opinion, she was very lucky someone was with her when she took the pills, otherwise, her family could have picked her up in the morgue.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know, seems it worked to prevent large numbers of people from being able to rip off the system and hawk these drugs on the street illegally as well.  I'll have to look at the numbers to see which end did worse.  But then, either side could tweak the numbers in their favor.   No one seems to be winning the war on drugs.  Does anyone have a good answer at this time?  Honestly I don't.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

What stats I did find:

http://www.tampabay.com/news/humani...down-on-prescription-drugs-has-worked/2186802

More steps to be taken at least where this line of abuse is concerned.

http://myfloridalegal.com/webfiles.nsf/WF/RMAS-9LNN8C/$file/NAAGHELPCommitteeReportJune2014.pdf


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2014)

This is it, only the joke threads from here on, not sure how I keep ending up in the important stuff.  What I need is more fluff.


----------



## oldman (Oct 16, 2014)

AprilT...That's exactly my point. Florida is taking the lead by setting up this data base. People may still buy off the street, but it will be a lesser number because the confidence in what they are getting has eroded. Here in Pennsylvania, we have started a program that does not allow for any narcotic prescription to be refilled. When the patient runs out of the doctor's prescription that they received. then they must return for a new script, rather than just getting a refill.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman said:


> AprilT...That's exactly my point. Florida is taking the lead by setting up this data base. People may still buy off the street, but it will be a lesser number because the confidence in what they are getting has eroded. Here in Pennsylvania, we have started a program that does not allow for any narcotic prescription to be refilled. When the patient runs out of the doctor's prescription that they received. then they must return for a new script, rather than just getting a refill.



Gotcha.  :smile-new:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Maybe not...I did speak to one heroin addict and he said the first time you take it, it is such a high, that you spend the rest of your life trying to replicate it, but you never do..it takes you to hell!



I have always heard that a heroin high is like pure bliss and that's why people can get hooked after one try.  But I'll never understand anyone trying it when they know it can and likely will destroy their lives.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I have always heard that a heroin high is like pure bliss and that's why people can get hooked after one try.  But I'll never understand anyone trying it when they know it can and likely will destroy their lives.



According to the guy..you only get one blissful high...the rest afterwards are disappointing, but by that time you cannot function without or with it..

They don't always inject themselves..they smoke it..

It is called ''Chasing the Dragon!''


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> According to the guy..you only get one blissful high...the rest afterwards are disappointing, but by that time you cannot function without or with it..
> 
> They don't always inject themselves..they smoke it..
> 
> It is called ''Chasing the Dragon!''



I'm trying to wrap my mind around what "pure bliss" is....  I simply cannot imagine anything being that good..  Well.. some things are pretty darn good, but "pure bliss"?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know either QS..but I'm not about to try it to see!..


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I don't know either QS..but I'm not about to try it to see!..



Me neither.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

Me neither.  I was a bit wild in high school but my curiosity about LSD was cured when a girl in the school had a bad trip and ended up in the psycho ward.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

I have experienced a natural high before that I would call bliss.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

I've never tried anything stronger than Pot..   Although one time prescribed diet pills were nothing more than amphetamines or "good balls"  ie.. speed.  Tried that one time..  horrible.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I've never tried anything stronger than Pot..   Although one time prescribed diet pills were nothing more than amphetamines or "good balls"  ie.. speed.  Tried that one time..  horrible.



I smoked pot.  Tried speed once and couldn't sit still or sleep for hours and hours and hours.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I have experienced a natural high before that I would call bliss.



Me too, I've also had people ask if I was high during such blissful moments.  :jammin:  Music, visual arts, smiling baby, puppies playing, unmentionables, but nothing like a beautiful music/voice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I smoked pot. Tried speed once and couldn't sit still or sleep for hours and hours and hours.



Yep... that's what happened to me.. but you have to admit... everything was so "interesting"..   Worst part was the headache after it wears off..  yuck  so not worth it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yep... that's what happened to me.. but you have to admit... everything was so "interesting"..   Worst part was the headache after it wears off..  yuck  so not worth it.



I was very constructive, I'll admit that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Me too, I've also had people ask if I was high during such blissful moments.  :jammin:  Music, visual arts, smiling baby, puppies playing, unmentionables, but nothing like a beautiful music/voice.



I've had this natural high happen to me 3 times - twice I was at the ocean and once, strangely, in a gift shop in Nashville.  The world stopped.  I had no thoughts, no pain, no hunger, no negative emotions, just pure peace.  Too bad it only lasted a couple of minutes.


----------

